
Pharmacy receives first ever fine for breaking GDPR rules - aluket
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/12/20/pharmacy-receives-first-ever-fine-breaking-gdpr-rules
======
detaro
("first" here apparently being for the first fine under GDPR rules set by ICO)

